# To wrap or not to wrap (Chuck Roast and Pork Butt)



## mdbannister (Dec 5, 2017)

Hey guys, this is my first post on here. I'm still new to smoking. I have done a few briskets and ribs on the gas grill, but I just got an Masterbuilt electric smoker (long story, but in my apartment community, we're not allowed to use wood/charcoal anywhere, and the only place gas is allowed is on the grills provided to the community...so electric is as good as I can go).

Anyhow, I'm trying my MES for the first time, and doing a chuck roast and a pork butt. I'm planning to take both to 205 degrees, but I'm not sure if I should wrap at any point along the way. I don't wrap my brisket and I like the way it turns out, but it seems a lot of people are wrapping the chuck and butt (at least from what I've seen online). Thoughts?


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 5, 2017)

That would be a Personal preference.

I generally Wrap at about 165°, because though I like a nice bark on my pulled Pork & Beef, I don't care for the Thick & Hard crust you get from a roast that hasn't been wrapped at all.

Here's how I do it in my MES:
*Pulled Beef Chucky*
*Twin Chuckies* 
*Smoked Pulled Beef Chucky *

*Pulled Boston Pork Butt*


Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 5, 2017)

Wrapping will help you get it through the stall quicker. The drawback is you lose some of the bark. If you have the time and like the bark don't wrap. If you don't care about the bark or are short on time wrap. The meat will taste the same either way. I'm not a huge fan of a heavy bark so I wrap. Good luck with either direction you go, and let us know how it turns out.

Chris


----------



## mdbannister (Dec 5, 2017)

Thanks guys! I'm still thinking it over, but now I'm thinking I may need to get an AMNS or AMNPS. I hadn't heard of those before today, but it seems like it's a pretty useful tool!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 5, 2017)

If you wrap you can just cover it in a pan tight with foil and even stick it in the oven to finish.  I wrap because I don't like starting out at 3 a.m.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 5, 2017)

mdbannister said:


> Thanks guys! I'm still thinking it over, but now I'm thinking I may need to get an AMNS or AMNPS. I hadn't heard of those before today, but it seems like it's a pretty useful tool!



Yup---All I've been using since Todd invented them (8 Years).

When you use the Built in MES Chip burner, you get the following:
No Smoke
Light Smoke
Medium Smoke
Heavy Smoke
Too Heavy Smoke 
Light Smoke 
No Smoke
Put more chips in & Start the cycle over.

With an AMNPS----Fill it with Dust or Pellets, light one end "Properly".
Put it in the MES & get up to 11 straight hours of Perfect Smoke without touching it.

Bear


----------



## Smoke23 (Dec 5, 2017)

My next chuck I’m gonna wrap. I wasn’t too impressed with not wrapping it. Pick one way this time and next time try it the other to see what way you like it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 5, 2017)

Personally I would wrap the chuckie & not wrap the butt. The bark from the butt mixed in when you pull it really gives it a lot of good flavor. However with a chuck roast they tend to dry out a bit if you don't wrap them.
Al


----------



## mdbannister (Dec 5, 2017)

smokinal said:


> Personally I would wrap the chuckie & not wrap the butt. The bark from the butt mixed in when you pull it really gives it a lot of good flavor. However with a chuck roast they tend to dry out a bit if you don't wrap them.
> Al


This is basically what I ended up doing. I noticed the chuck starting to dry out a bit after about 6 hours, so I wrapped it. I'm thinking I may unwrap for an hour or so as it gets close to done. Both are still in the smoker, but I think they're going to turn out fine.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 6, 2017)

Well how did they turn out?
Al


----------



## mdbannister (Dec 6, 2017)

The pork turned out great! The chuck was a bit on the dry side but good flavor. I think next time I'll try wrapping sooner or maybe putting it in a pan and leaving uncovered...not sure which. I love the bark, and I like it to be crispy...but I need to find a way to keep it moist inside at the same time. Would turning up the temp help with that at all? I did these at 225. Should I try bumping to 250 or 275?


----------



## mdbannister (Dec 6, 2017)

Also, I did wrap the pork toward the end (once it got to 190) because of time, but it still turned out awesome.


----------



## tallbm (Dec 6, 2017)

mdbannister said:


> Thanks guys! I'm still thinking it over, but now I'm thinking I may need to get an AMNS or AMNPS. I hadn't heard of those before today, but it seems like it's a pretty useful tool!



Ooooooh with the AMNPS you will LOVE unwrapped pork butt and briskets.  I highly recommend you get Lumberjacke 100% Mesquite pellets and burn two rows worth of pellets while you smoke a brisket.  Then prepare to be in heaven!!! The AMNPS makes the Mesquite pellets burn perfectly so no harsh flavor and WOW!

I cook at 275F with no qualms but I wrap my chuck.  I never let it ride but probably should next time.  I would keep an eye on it and if it looks like it is drying I'll add a couple of good splashes old white wine I keep in my fridge for cooking.  Also I cook over a tin pan wrapped in foil to catch the juices so and I wrap in it's own juices.  That should solve that problem of dryness :)

Let us know what you try and post some pics or it didn't happen :)


----------



## griz400 (Dec 6, 2017)

I usually smoke a butt for 5 hrs .. getting a nice bark ..at about 225 degrees .. then I get ready some bbq sauce of your choice, and some brown sugar, and 2 sheets of foil, shiny side up .. work quickly, place butt on foil after 5 complete hrs of smoke,then sprinkle with brown sugar and squeeze out some baby rays,tightly wrap first foil, then second, insert probe and usually will be 3 more hrs ... when you get 205 pull it and cover with a towel, let it set for a good 45 minutes .. open, pull bone out, and pull apart .. enjoy ..


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 6, 2017)

Wrap or no wrap, don't forget to probe for tenderness before you pull it out of the smoker.  Use IT as a guide, not a destination.  Chuckies are MUCH more finicky than butts.  Stick it with a toothpick in several places, and when it slides right in, it's done.


----------

